# Need jerky instruction/recipe



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

Ive never made deer jerky in the oven, just wondering what teperature and how long i need to cook it. also if you have anything special you like to marinate them in for me to try other than teryaki or dales, i wouldny mind hearing them. thanks in advance.
Wade Schepper


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

I smoked a deer roast using apple wood for Thanksgiving, however I felt it was still to tough to serve. Instead of wasting it, I sliced it up between 1/8 and 1/4" inches. I then marinated the slices in a whiskey marinade overnight in a plastic tub that would allow the meat to be submerged. 

The following day I pat dried the meat and placed them on the middle rack in my oven and set it to the lowest setting which is 170 degrees for my oven. I was told 150 degrees is preferred. I dryed it for four hours and it tasted pretty good for my first try.

This is the marindade recipe I followed.

2 pounds sliced venison, 1/8 inch thick
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon salt
1 teaspoon ground red pepper
2 cloves garlic, sliced
1 cup corn whiskey
1 cup water


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

sounds delicious. thanks for the help.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Too keep the oven at 150 I used to stick some aluminum foil in the crack of the oven door to keep it about 1/4 inch open. Takes about 8 hours for proper jerky.
Last year I got a jerky gun kit and dehydrator from Bass Pro, and started using the seasoning that comes with the kit.
For LT 70 bucks I make great jerky now out of ground deer meat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Soooooo many ways....just do a search on here and you'll find a bunch (mine's best)...I've even made fish jerky....!


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Too keep the oven at 150 I used to stick some aluminum foil in the crack of the oven door to keep it about 1/4 inch open. Takes about 8 hours for proper jerky.
> Last year I got a jerky gun kit and dehydrator from Bass Pro, and started using the seasoning that comes with the kit.
> For LT 70 bucks I make great jerky now out of ground deer meat.


 
I got the same thing for X-mas this year. Now I just need to get me some deer meat to try it out.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

A friend of mine gave me some Elk tenderloin, I just put some moore's seasoning on it, sliced it put it in the dehydrator and let it rip overnight and man it was good!! Good luck on your recipe!! Imo the saltier the better lol


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't be afraid to go near spiceless. I will often make a batch that has zero spices on it(except salt).


----------



## GFish (Jan 2, 2012)

4 tsp. Hickory liquid smoke
1 tsp. onion powder
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. pepper
1 tbsp. salt
1/4 c. soy sauce
1/4 c. water
1/3 c. Worcestershire sauce
Cut lean meat into 1/4-inch strips. Mix all ingredients in a bowl. Soak meat overnight, stirring occasionally. Rinse off meat. Place meat on broiler pan rack and bake approximately 4 hours at 200 degrees until meat is completely dry.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

TONS or recipes on the internet when doing a SEARCH! Take at look at these for starters.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

91/4" slices Make sure you cut against the grain

I make big batches.

1/2 cup worsh
1/2 cup soy
2 Tbls sp liquid smoke
4 cloves minced Garlic
1/2 chopped onion
2 TBS black peper
2 TBS Salt
2 TBS Louisiana hot sauce
1/4 cup sliced Jalapenos 
Mix all those and marinate meat for 3 days in ziplock bags turning occasionally.

Set oven as low as it will go and place meat on wire racks. Pepper liberally and allow to dry (6-8 hours)


----------

